# Which tank?



## PieterT (19/8/16)

I have an ijoy limitless and need a new tank. Not a drip tank though. Im looking at the smok tfv8 and tornado nano. What would you suggest?


----------



## PsyCLown (19/8/16)

I have only heard great things about the Smok TFV8, albeit a bit juice thirsty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PieterT (19/8/16)

Im not that much worried about the juice though. I just want to make sure i am going to get flavour as well with all the vapor clouds. I heard that the flavour it gives is not that much, but clouds are huge.


----------



## RichJB (19/8/16)

Are you going to be making your own coils exclusively or do you want a mix between commercial and DIY coils? What mod will you be running it on?


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/8/16)

What about that CoilArt mage tank. Although it is not big it has flavour and clouds for days.


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/8/16)




----------



## PsyCLown (19/8/16)

PieterT said:


> Im not that much worried about the juice though. I just want to make sure i am going to get flavour as well with all the vapor clouds. I heard that the flavour it gives is not that much, but clouds are huge.


I have heard otherwise, although have not tried the tank for myself.


----------



## PieterT (19/8/16)

I will use my ijoy limitless lux 230w with it. I will use own built coils


----------



## PieterT (19/8/16)

The coilart looks good. Who sells them though ? Vape King does not list them online. This is a tough decission. I want flavour but also a ot of cloud. must have atleast more than 3ml tank.


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/8/16)

I


PieterT said:


> The coilart looks good. Who sells them though ? Vape King does not list them online. This is a tough decission. I want flavour but also a ot of cloud. must have atleast more than 3ml tank.


Its a 3.5ml Tank - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/new-mage-rta-by-coil-art

Or maybe what about a serpent mini 25mm. It can be single or dual coil and is 4.5ml and its very short in height.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...products/new-wotofo-serpent-25mm-mini-2-decks


----------



## RichJB (19/8/16)

If you're going to be building your own coils, it comes down to whether you will be satisfied with a dual coil or whether you want a triple/quad coil setup. Smok has RBA decks, the R3 and T4, which allow three and four coils respectively. For dual coils, I'd rather go with a tank that has a dedicated rebuilding deck rather than an RBA.


----------



## PieterT (19/8/16)

2 coils for me is good enough at the moment. I still a beginner when it comes to building own coils. Would the Smok TFV8 or Tornado Nano be fine ? I need to buy it today still.


----------



## RichJB (19/8/16)

If two coils is fine, I'd go for the Nano personally. For one thing, it's only just over half the cost of the TFV8.


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/8/16)

PieterT said:


> 2 coils for me is good enough at the moment. I still a beginner when it comes to building own coils. Would the Smok TFV8 or Tornado Nano be fine ? I need to buy it today still.


Well i think the tornado nano is quite tricky to wick so i heard. So maybe look at some videos of it first.


----------



## PieterT (19/8/16)

Thx guys. Seems like its between the coilart mage then and the tornado.


----------



## PsyCLown (19/8/16)

PieterT said:


> Thx guys. Seems like its between the coilart mage then and the tornado.


Between those two, I would go for the Mage over the Tornado Nano, heard great things about the Mage when it comes to flavour.


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/8/16)

PieterT said:


> Thx guys. Seems like its between the coilart mage then and the tornado.


Why not serpent mini 25mm rta? it will be the easiest to wick plus can do single and dual coil. and 4.5ml tank


----------



## PieterT (19/8/16)

Ok. Thx wattage wise that it can take ?


----------



## Jeez (19/8/16)

@PieterT get some good wire and cotton bacon and watch a few youtube videos on the tanks that catch your interest and on coil building in general. It will provide you with a wealth of knowledge


----------



## PieterT (19/8/16)

Got the Smok TFV8. All I can say is WOW! No flavour loss. Value for money indeed. Vaping currently on 150w.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

